# Hindi-Urdu: (just) in case



## amiramir

Hi all,

How to we say 'in case' as in the following sentences? I am coming up blank (something about maybe haalat meiN?)

- Let's take the umbrella just in case.
- I took my husband with me to confront the thief just in case things got out of hand.
- He will take the car rather than walking in case it rains.

Many thanks.


----------



## Englishmypassion

1. Chhaata le chalte hain kya pata (.../barish ho jaaye).
2.... ki kahin haalaat bigad gaye toh.
3. Agar barish hoti hai to...

NB: I'm no expert in Hindi.


----------



## Alfaaz

Urdu:


			
				amiramir said:
			
		

> - Let's take the umbrella just in case.


احتیاطاً چھتری لے جاتے ہیں  

_iHtiyaat-an chhatrii le jaate haiN._



			
				amiramir said:
			
		

> - I took my husband with me to confront the thief just in case things got out of hand.


حالات قابو سے باہر ہونے کے خدشے کے پیشِ نظر ، میں چور کا مقابلہ کرنے کے لیے (احتیاطاً) اپنے شوہر کو ساتھ لے گئی  

_Haalaat qaabuu se baahar hone ke xadshe ke pesh-e-nazar, maiN chor kaa muqaabalah karne ke liye (iHtiyaat-an) apne shauhar ko saath le ga'ii._
وغیرہ -_ etc._


			
				amiramir said:
			
		

> - He will take the car rather than walking in case it rains.


وہ احتیاطاً گاڑی لے کر جائے گا بجائے پیدل چلنے کے کہ کہیں راستے میں بارش نہ ہو جائے  

_woh iHtiyaat-an gaaRii le kar jaa'e gaa ba-jaa'e paidal chalne ke keh kahiiN raaste meN baarish nah ho jaa'e._
بارش کے اندیشے کے پیشِ نظر ، وہ پیدل چلنے کے بجائے (احتیاطاً) گاڑی لے جائے گا  

_baarish ke andeshe ke pesh-e-nazar, woh paidal chalne ke ba-jaa'e (iHtiyaat-an) gaaRii le kar jaa'e gaa._
وغیرہ - _etc._


----------



## amiramir

Thanks, alfaazsaahib. Reading your amazing Urdu always reminds me how much left there is for me to learn!

I sort of liked the simplicity of empji's suggestion in example #2 (kahiiN haalaat bigaD gayi to...), esp. as it would be comprehensible in both Hindi and Urdu speech. Will have to find a way to generalize that to cover situations in the other example sentences.


----------



## Alfaaz

amiramir said:
			
		

> Thanks, alfaazsaahib. Reading your amazing Urdu always reminds me how much left there is for me to learn!


 I certainly didn't intend to make the translations complicated, but your example sentences included both past and future that can be (and commonly are) easily translated with the ______ ke pesh-e-nazar_ construction as illustrated in the examples above. Further details are provided below.


			
				amiramir said:
			
		

> I sort of liked the simplicity of empji's suggestion in example #2 (kahiiN haalaat bigaD gayi to...), esp. as it would be comprehensible in both Hindi and Urdu speech. Will have to find a way to generalize that to cover situations in the other example sentences.


 _kahiiN Haalaat bigaR ga'e to_ and _keh kahiiN raaste meN baarish nah ho jaa'e_ are suitable for describing future apprehensions. However, your second sentence appeared to be describing a past occurrence (?):



			
				amiramir said:
			
		

> - I took my husband with me to confront the thief just in case things got out of hand.


How does the following attempt sound?

میں چور کا مقابلہ کرنے کے لیے (احتیاطاً) اپنے شوہر کو ساتھ لے گئی تھی کہ کہیں حالات بگڑ نہ جاتے
_maiN chor kaa muqaabalah karne ke liye (iHtiyaat-an) apne shauhar ko saath le ga'ii thii keh kahiiN Haalaat bigaR nah jaate_ 

If the following addition is made to your English sentence, the translations will probably sound better:


> - I took my husband with me to confront the thief so that I would not have been alone just in case things got out of hand.





>


 میں چور کا مقابلہ کرنے کے لیے (احتیاطاً) اپنے شوہر کو ساتھ لے گئی تھی تاکہ میں اکیلی نہ ہوتی اگر حالات بگڑ جاتے
_maiN chor kaa muqaabalah karne ke liye (iHtiyaat-an) apne shauhar ko saath le ga'ii thii taa-keh maiN akelii nah hotii agar Haalaat bigaR jaate_

میں چور کا مقابلہ کرنے کے لیے (احتیاطاً) اپنے شوہر کو ساتھ لے گئی تھی تاکہ حالات قابو سے باہر ہونے کی صورت میں مَیں اکیلی نہ ہوتی
_maiN chor kaa muqaabalah karne ke liye (iHtiyaat-an) apne shauhar ko saath le ga'ii thii taa-keh Haalaat qaabuu se baahar hone kii Suurat meN maiN akelii nah hotii_

Other forum members will hopefully comment on the translation attempts above and also provide more suggestions.


----------



## amiramir

Thank you. They are great, thank you. And yes, the issue is the sentence in the past, but I think you came up with a very sensible workaround.


----------



## littlepond

Usually, you would just say "agar", and if need be, the more long-winded "agar zaroorat paR gayii to".


----------



## amiramir

thanks for that. Just to clarify, we can just use agar on it's own? As in: Chhatri saath le jao agar. ? 'Take the umbrella with you just in case.' Sorry, I'm sure your meaning is very clear-- I am just being dense.


----------



## littlepond

^ Sorry, that was my faux pas! I meant "agar + reason", that is, "... agar baarish paR gayii to", etc.


----------



## littlepond

You could also say "kahiiN", the more fine alternative. "Chhatrii le lete haiN kahiiN baarish/paanii aa/paR/gir gayii/gayaa to".


----------



## amiramir

Thanks for the clarification. Very clear now.


----------



## amiramir

littlepond said:


> "Chhatrii le lete haiN kahiiN baarish/paanii aa/paR/gir gayii/gayaa to".



Sorry, one follow up question. If we said your sentence above but instead said, 'Chhatri le lete haiN kahiiN/agar baarish paR *jaye* to." (i.e. instead of gayii-- is that equally idiomatic / semantically the same?


----------



## Englishmypassion

No. (My short answer under the influence.)

_Barish pad rhi hai _is used, if ever, to mean that it's raining at the moment and preventing you from doing something etc.


----------



## littlepond

amiramir said:


> If we said your sentence above but instead said, 'Chhatri le lete haiN kahiiN/agar baarish paR *jaye* to." (i.e. instead of gayii-- is that equally idiomatic / semantically the same?



Yes, also used very much. "jaaye to"


----------



## Sheikh_14

IHtiyaatan, as stated above is the most commonly used alternative and can be defined as for safe measure. 

Just in case can be defined as- "ke zaruurat (nah) paR jaa'e. If you want to be more grammatically correct then you'd "ke zaroorat paR saktii hai". Can also say, "(ke) agar zaroorat paRe". In Urdu/Hindi like in Arabic you can get away with omitting a few words, you are not expected to define things to the nth degree which is why I find cumbersome technical neologisms to be unfitting. The purpose is to get the message accross succinctly. Which is why the example above "ke zaroorat paR jaa'e to" as proferred by LP is perfectly fine. 

One alternative that I've formulated is "ba-suurat yeh ke zaruurat paRe" for its rhyming quotient and that it rolls out the tongue. In the event that its needed x, y and z.


----------



## Alfaaz

Sheikh_14 said:
			
		

> ... cumbersome ... The purpose is to get the message accross succinctly.
> ...
> One alternative that I've formulated is "ba-suurat yeh ke zaruurat paRe" for its rhyming quotient and that it rolls out the tongue. In the event that its needed x, y and z.


In that case, بصورتِ ضرورت or در صورتِ ضرورت would probably be more concise.


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> In that case, بصورتِ ضرورت


I would agree with this.


----------

